# Nissan Extended Warranty Prices?



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

I know this has probably been posted before, but does anybody know how much it's going to cost to extend the warranty on a GT-R.
My GT-R will be 3 years old in August this year, so I'm trying to decide if I should extend the warranty or trade it on for another newer GT-R?


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Nissan quoted 2500 ish, warranty direct quoted 760, with a 50 excess......

Felt Nissan was excessive (in comparison my e60 m5 warranty from BMW was 850) so went with warranty direct.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Middlehurst quoted approx £1500 per annum but did not specify whether this was Nissan's own or an independent company.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield's is going to be circa £1k according to Iain and will cover any mods done by themselves.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

donski D said:


> Felt Nissan was excessive (in comparison my e60 m5 warranty from BMW was 850) so went with warranty direct.



Had a look at Warranty Direct and was quoted £760 (independant garage) or £988 (franchised dealer).


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Meant to say the £760 is for Nissan main dealer.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Had a look at Warranty Direct and was quoted £760 (independant garage) or £988 (franchised dealer).


Presumably Warranty Direct will not cover mods?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> Presumably Warranty Direct will not cover mods?



Never actually phoned them, just did their online quote process as abit of a guide.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I told them I have the y-pipe replaced. Didn't seem bothered !


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> Middlehurst quoted approx £1500 per annum but did not specify whether this was Nissan's own or an independent company.


Via AXA I believe


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

I also got a quote from Warranty Direct. They sent me some details through post.
There is a list of things not covered (I've posted it on another thread) and anything not on the list is covered.
They quoted me £760 for Franchise Dealer (Nissan) and there is option to pay in 4 monthly instalments.
The limit for each claim and annual limit is the value of the car and the excess is £50.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

duka said:


> Via AXA I believe


Says alot when Middlehurst are not even using the Nissan official warranty product...Gerard at Westover said to me last year that he feared the end of the official warranty period, as most used cars get either discs and pads and or tyres when they go out, and when he added the predicted cost of warranty on it was going to hammer either their margin or the trade in price given to the customer


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone actually taken out an extended warranty policy with any of the companies mentioned? My warranty expires in 6 months so I am on the look for who is the best to go with.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mines out in Aug. Looking forward to it. No more ridiculous weekly servicing.

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

AK-500 said:


> I also got a quote from Warranty Direct. They sent me some details through post.
> There is a list of things not covered (I've posted it on another thread) and anything not on the list is covered.
> They quoted me £760 for Franchise Dealer (Nissan) and there is option to pay in 4 monthly instalments.
> The limit for each claim and annual limit is the value of the car and the excess is £50.


to add to that,,

i spoke to them today

modified cars are not covered, unless they have been modified directly by Nissan


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

My Nissan dealer fitted my y-pipe, so modified by Nissan and i told them this and was told thats fine, your covered....


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am going to wait for the Litchfield one circa 1k i believe..also will cover their own work inc mods!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

donski D said:


> My Nissan dealer fitted my y-pipe, so modified by Nissan and i told them this and was told thats fine, your covered....


That's very important because it is the dealer who has the final say in authorising warranty claims!

Oh wait, that's right, no it isn't!


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Warranty directs £760 seems reasonable

I assum litchfields is classed as an independent

This being the case surely litchfields and HPCs need to at this mark and not £2k


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

warranty direct have now come back to me at £760 for an approved Nissan HPC 12 month cover


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

michaelsk said:


> warranty direct have now come back to me at £760 for an approved Nissan HPC 12 month cover


Can you buy multiple years? If so buy as many as you can in advance, I'd bet that price will start rising once they start having to pay some claims and realise just how pricey the parts are.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

So warranty direct are going to cover *everything* that the previous Nissan HPC cover would?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I just ran the quote through at Independent cover level and it is indeed £760 for 1 year with Warranty Direct. Hmmmmm........Nissan Ancaster quoted £2500 for Nissan HPC extended warranty.........and still waiting for Litchfields.......

p.s. my warranty runs out in 8 days.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hot off the press. Prices for my 2009 GT-R Black edition. Prices supplied by Nissan Slough HPC. 

The prices are as follows -

1 year up to 60k £2656.00
2 year up to 100k £6566.00


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

smifffy said:


> Hot off the press. Prices for my 2009 GT-R Black edition. Prices supplied by Nissan Slough HPC.
> 
> The prices are as follows -
> 
> ...


I`ve just fallen off my chair laughing so hard at those prices. Did they have a straight face when they told you ?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

smifffy said:


> Hot off the press. Prices for my 2009 GT-R Black edition. Prices supplied by Nissan Slough HPC.
> 
> The prices are as follows -
> 
> ...


We should all email Nissan and say what a joke those prices are for warranties and for ripping us customers off on parts prices as well when the same product can be sourced for a fraction of the price (including margin) elsewhere- 

MD NMGB [email protected]

Senior VP NM Europe and former head of NMGB [email protected]

Senior Customer Service Manager NMGB responsible for GTR [email protected] or call James on 07768 802033 and 01923 697336

Also be worth copying in your dealer principal as they are very cosy with NMGB

Also why not tell the press and embarrass NMGB into more sensible pricing?

Its time we fought back against rip off Nissan!! 

How about an e petition to be signed by everyone stating disgust at ripping us off time and time again?


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

To be fair - they left a comment in the email that I won't repeat. The prices will be set centrally, so not their fault!

I just phoned Litchfield. They're still on track for offering it at £1k P/A. Should be announcing next week. 

This all seems very last minute from all involved? I can understand Iain waiting for Nissan to announce first, as they should. Doesn't reflect well on Nissan. Can you imagine Porsche, BMW or in fact any other major automotive brand tossing around like this? As a first time Nissan customer I have to say it's shoddy.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

smifffy said:


> To be fair - they left a comment in the email that I won't repeat. The prices will be set centrally, so not their fault!
> 
> I just phoned Litchfield. They're still on track for offering it at £1k P/A. Should be announcing next week.
> 
> This all seems very last minute from all involved? I can understand Iain waiting for Nissan to announce first, as they should. Doesn't reflect well on Nissan. Can you imagine Porsche, BMW or in fact any other major automotive brand tossing around like this? As a first time Nissan customer I have to say it's shoddy.


Thats the issue for the HPC's - Nissan dictate what they can and cannot sell and what price they have to sell it and charge the labour at...would be interested to see how much business has been lost for servicing to the quality independents like Litchfields...my last servive was done by Iain and was 100 times better than when Westover looked after the car


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Nissan GB emails. I'll be sending them an open letter shortly. 

At £1k the Litchfield option looks sensible when evaluating risk vs cost. This also means of course that they'll get the servicing and any upgrades etc that I choose to have as they will be covered too. Commercially smart move by Iain. 

I think it'll see the HPCs lose out - but not through anything they've done wrong. Nissan Slough (WLMG) have been pretty good to me & Indie knows his stuff and is very responsive to queries. They'll lose my business because of a central mess caused by Nissan GB.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I had Oxford Nissan calling me last week practicly begging to have me back as iv been going to Litchfields. They even offered to do the 36 month service for £780 which is Litchfield prices approx. When i said i was having The Alcon discs fitted she even offered to look into getting them also. 

Dont worry Iain id rather bring it to you as you da man lol.

Interesting how they can knock hundreds off a service ! Why not just be competetive in the first place.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Just be careful when comparing warranties that they are not all equal.

At £760 Warranty Direct will not be pay for labour to get to the failed component and neither will they pay diagnostic fees. So if your gearbox goes then you'll be definitely glad you've got it but for smaller items you'll still be paying a hefty chunk towards the cost of repair.

I'd be interested in Litchfield's policy on this, but I'm sure it will be very reasonable.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

The Nissan area manager is supposedly sending me the terms and conditions of their policy tomorrow. If I get them I'll post them up.

I'll be comparing to Litchfield's carefully. As you say - it's all in the detail on warranties - exclusions, limits and excesses. At the end of the day they're a financial product based on risk. But as we've all probably seen before, not all financial products are equal!


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ow*

2656 = ow.

I need mine in 6 months too. Arses.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

So for the rip off price of Nissan warranty you could have a Litchfield warranty plus two services and some tasty mods from Litchfield that will be covered by their warranty...bravo to Iain and his excellent team


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

*Yeah*

I have to say, the idea of a cheaper warranty and being able to fearlessly upgrade without worrying about warranties and seemingly overpriced servicing,etc is extremely attractive.

The question though is whether anyone has had anything disastrous and costly go wrong, that litchfield sorted out without any drama?

Like catastrophic gearbox failure or blowing a piston through the crankcase, etc.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.

Who on God's earth would be **** stupid to pay £2500 for a years warranty, let alone £6500 for 2 years??

Nissan have taken complete leave of their senses. HPCs will be shitting themselves as they've invested hugely in R35 equipment and sales have significantly tailed off since launch so there will be fewer and fewer services for newer cars. Now with outlandish warranty prices they can kiss goodbye to post 3 year cars and any work they might bring in.

Add into the mix the fact that used prices will suffer as so few will have extended warranties then it is my opinion that whoever dreamt up these fantasyland prices needs throwing off the top of their HQ.

Muppets of the highest order....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

no warranty needed; it is a tough as old boots


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

apart from bellhousing's....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> no warranty needed; it is a tough as old boots


Erm... Read your status <<<<<<


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Erm... Read your status <<<<<<


 Lol !


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh bugger, been found out

It's a tiddler 

My bell housing is fine


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Will the likes of litchfield or warranty direct warranty the audio/nav system. I was looking at a car at a nissan dealer and quizing him on warranty work they had done to previous cars. He listed very little but then came out with a story of a head unit with a faulty button. They replaced it under warranty but he said the bill was around £7,000


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

the only response to that would be to scream "RAPE !"


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

as5606 said:


> Will the likes of litchfield or warranty direct warranty the audio/nav system. I was looking at a car at a nissan dealer and quizing him on warranty work they had done to previous cars. He listed very little but then came out with a story of a head unit with a faulty button. They replaced it under warranty but he said the bill was around £7,000


Speak to Iain Litchfield about this.

Last time I was there he mentioned the warranty to me and I asked exactly that question. The short answer was yes.

It was exactly why I was interested as in all honesty the standard Nissan warranty is no guarantee once you have mods. You take that risk once to start tuning. The value of the warranty I would hope to relie on is in covering things like the audio system, and the headlight units etc.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Just be careful when comparing warranties that they are not all equal.
> 
> At £760 Warranty Direct will not be pay for labour to get to the failed component and neither will they pay diagnostic fees. So if your gearbox goes then you'll be definitely glad you've got it but for smaller items you'll still be paying a hefty chunk towards the cost of repair.
> 
> I'd be interested in Litchfield's policy on this, but I'm sure it will be very reasonable.


awaiting docs, but was told on phone £760 included labour at upto £200 ph i.e approved HPC and diagnostics


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm English and angry. So I wrote a letter 

---


Dear James,

I would like to place a formal complaint with you regarding Nissan's handling of extended warranties on the Nissan GT-R. I have been passed your details by another GT-R owner. If you are not the appropriate person to handle the complaint I'd be grateful if you could pass it on.

The complaint is based on:

- Last minute pricing information
- Lack of detailed information on terms and conditions
- The price point
- Lack of co-ordination with HPCs

1) Last minute pricing information
My car is a May 2009 UK GT-R supplied by the HPC in Slough (WLMG). I find myself less than a month away from the manufacturer's warranty expiry and despite several queries raised I only have a few lines of an email confirming the pricing of Nissan's proposed extended warranty. This is unacceptable as it doesn't give me time to take a fair market analysis of the warranty options available to me. As a customer service point it's appalling. 

2) Lack of detailed information on terms and conditions
The few lines on a email that I have do not provide me with any of the information I need to make sure the proposed warranty is a suitable product for my needs. For the flagship product of a global brand I find this amazing. My expectation would have been a clear pricing policy months in advance and an information pack with details of what is covered, what the exceptions are and all other details I need to make my choice.

3) The price point
The price that the HPC has supplied to me is £2656.00 for 12 months (up to 60k miles) and £6566.00 for 24 months (up to 100k miles). This is out of kilter with all of the other performance cars I have owned and those I can benchmark against. I had understood that the GT-R's aim was to be an everyday supercar for anyone. This pricing policy doesn't reflect that core value.

4) Lack of co-ordination with HPCs
I have spoken to my HPC several times now to get the pricing on this warranty. I would have expected a pro-active approach from Nissan and my HPC, however after more prompting I got a few lines of an email yesterday. I was directed to a call centre who advised me that they were no longer handling new warranty extensions (after Dec 1st last year). I referred back to the HPC who have now raised this to the area manager to get further details on the warranty. Looking at activity on various websites I can see that many other owners are in the same position and their HPCs seem to have had a similar lack of information from Nissan GB on this issue.

As a first time customer of Nissan I find this extremely disappointing. I look forward to your response.

Kindest regards,


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent to James Deacon and Cc'd into James Wright. 

I'll update with responses.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

smifffy said:


> Sent to James Deacon and Cc'd into James Wright.
> 
> I'll update with responses.


Top work, thanks.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

smifffy said:


> Sent to James Deacon and Cc'd into James Wright.
> 
> I'll update with responses.


Great letter...bravo


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Good prompt response from James Deacon saying they will investigate and come back next week.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

As a comparison, this is how Porsche deal with it:

Clear website showing the product, pricing. Reassurance from Porsche - Porsche Service | Porsche

And clear PDF showing headline terms and exclusions.
http://files.porsche.com/filestore....sistance&lang=none&filetype=default&version=2

It may be Nissan have got all of this and we just haven't seen it. But it seems unlikely given that the HPCs don't know about it and no-one on here knows about it either.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

let's say all your questions were answered?

do you seriously expect them to come down on price?

If they don't, would you really considered £6500 for two years warranty? What's the value of your claims so far?

I reckon Litchfields would rebuild your stock engine/gearbox for less than that IF you had a failure and if you don't you'll be £6500 better off.

Come to think of it, that's probably why Litchfields are doing a warranty.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure what to expect. So far all I have is a few lines in an email with some pricing - but nothing official. I want to hear:

1) What the official line is from Nissan GB with all the terms and conditions so I can make an informed decision
2) Why Nissan has allowed it to come to this

If Nissan don't know that we, as owners, are p1ssed off then they won't be able to do anything to resolve it. The first step is to tell them and then see what they do. 

I'll be asking Iain at Litchfield to give me all the T&Cs, exclusions etc too. Sure, the headline price may be superb but if there are many exclusions and options as to why the warranty won't pay then the higher priced product may be right. I'm not saying that's the case here as Iain and Litchfield have an excellent reputation - I'm saying that I want all the info to make my decision and I'm p1ssed off because so far I have none.

On my car the following warranty work has been done:

- Full instrument pod replacement
- Bellhousing fix
- Driver's footwell carpet replaced
- Tyre Valve sender unit

I suspect that's quite a cost. But yes, it's *very* unlikely I'd go for the prices they seem to be quoting now.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Well voiced.

Is there any way we can help by making it clear that you are representing a number of shared interests ?

and perhaps lend additional weight and visibility to them of the brand damage / marketing impact that is a result of poor management on their part ?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

as5606 said:


> Will the likes of litchfield or warranty direct warranty the audio/nav system. I was looking at a car at a nissan dealer and quizing him on warranty work they had done to previous cars. He listed very little but then came out with a story of a head unit with a faulty button. They replaced it under warranty but he said the bill was around £7,000



I thought I read somewhere on the forum that the audio components have a 5 year warranty on them...........Did I read wrong??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

smifffy said:


> On my car the following warranty work has been done:
> 
> - Full instrument pod replacement
> - Bellhousing fix
> ...


Encouragingly, nothing that the standard warranty would fail to cover if "voided" by modifications.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

TriQe said:


> Well voiced.
> 
> Is there any way we can help by making it clear that you are representing a number of shared interests ?
> 
> and perhaps lend additional weight and visibility to them of the brand damage / marketing impact that is a result of poor management on their part ?


Sure. I think for now I'll stick to the line that there are many likeminded owners, but if I need to get specific then I'll put a request into this forum thread.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

smifffy said:


> Sure. I think for now I'll stick to the line that there are many likeminded owners, but if I need to get specific then I'll put a request into this forum thread.


For what it's worth I hinted quite a while ago, via this forum, that the GTROC should bring this up as an issue with Nissan. I understood the GTROC have regular meetings with them. Perhaps I should have been a little more vocal, but it strikes me that, for 09 owners, this is a pretty big issue. Not all of us are so gung ho that we're happy to live without a warranty - as a vocal bit of this forum seem to be.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

scampbird said:


> For what it's worth I hinted quite a while ago, via this forum, that the GTROC should bring this up as an issue with Nissan. I understood the GTROC have regular meetings with them. Perhaps I should have been a little more vocal, but it strikes me that, for 09 owners, this is a pretty big issue. Not all of us are so gung ho that we're happy to live without a warranty - as a vocal bit of this forum seem to be.


I'm not gung ho and I've now survived for four days without a warranty, and I don't plan on buying one.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Luckily I have 18 months left on my warranty so no need to panic. But kudos to you smifffy for taking the initiative :thumbsup: a well worded, well set out argument and hopefully we will get a resolution to this farcical situation.



smifffy said:


> I'm English and angry. So I wrote a letter
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about extended warranty underwriting?

I presume the pricing is driven by some assessment of probability and likely losses.

Porsche probably have a much larger population of cars on which to assess the profile of claims. Wouldn't want to do statistical probability on a sample of 1500.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Does anyone know anything about extended warranty underwriting?
> 
> I presume the pricing is driven by some assessment of probability and likely losses.
> 
> Porsche probably have a much larger population of cars on which to assess the profile of claims. Wouldn't want to do statistical probability on a sample of 1500.


True, but the figures quoted on this thread so far seem to be double (ish) what Porsche are quoting.

Is the GT-R going to be twice as unreliable or twice as expensive to fix?
If not it's the good old GT-R tax in effect again. Nissan milking us.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

As a footnote guys, warranties are not a regulated financial product via the FSA, but they are covered by the financial ombudsman. The key point here is that the ombudsman will investigate once there has been a loss i.e. you need to have bought the product first.

Read more on warranties from the financial ombudsman here:

extended warranties

So far Nissan & James have responded promptly - fair play. Let's see what comes back next week. They are regulated by the FSA (not for warranties) so Nissan have a published complaints handling procedure which I'll also use if we get nowhere via this route.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> I presume the pricing is driven by some assessment of probability and likely losses.


That's it in a nut shell and when Nissan quote some rediculous price for a new engine or gearbox when a fix would cost perhaps £2-3K the price of the insurance goes up.

The price of £2600 for one year could £1000 policy and £1600 profit judging by some of the prices quoted on here for parts.

Anders


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> I thought I read somewhere on the forum that the audio components have a 5 year warranty on them...........Did I read wrong??


Read that too somewhere on here recently. Can anyone confirm if thats what theyve heard from NHPC


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm now even more confused on which bugga to go with?


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Details all through from Waranty direct:

franchise dealer repair
£50 excess

1 year £760
2 year £1368
3 year £1938

There does not seem be anything that is explicitly excluded that would conern you, unless you regulary track the car or carry and nuclear or explosive material


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

michaelsk said:


> Details all through from Waranty direct:
> 
> franchise dealer repair
> £50 excess
> ...


I just got an online quote from Warranty Direct. It was £988 for one year on their LuxuryCare policy at a franchised dealer.

I was only offered a 1 year policy, no 2 or 3 year options. Did you call then to get the 2 and 3 year quotes.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Guys i also enquired about an extended warranty with A F NOBLES in edinburgh, and got back those ridiculous figures of more than double what porche charge!!! i asked to speak to the main man there and told him exactly what i thought!!! I asked how can Nissan justify charging that sort of money and since the GT-R rivals porche on performance at a non supercar price why cant they beat their prices on warranty, the answer i got back is head office sets the prices and not the hpc and that the prices are that high due to the cost of replacing the transmission!!!

So all i can say is B*****KS to that and hello litchfields!!!!


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Aerodramatics said:


> I just got an online quote from Warranty Direct. It was £988 for one year on their LuxuryCare policy at a franchised dealer.
> 
> I was only offered a 1 year policy, no 2 or 3 year options. Did you call then to get the 2 and 3 year quotes.


did it online and someone phoned me back, I asked if what their definition of an 'independent' garage was for repair and essentially its £50ph, I assume litchfield is some what more than that, so they suggested the franchise dealer rate at £200ph, but would keep the £760 price for me. 

When the documentation came through this morning they had the 2 & 3 year prices on it discounted as in the above post.

So it appear the choices are:

HPC=£2500 py
MH=£1500
Litchfields= £1000
WD=£760

bit of a no brainer, especially given I can not see what the HPC would cover that WD would exclude


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

michaelsk said:


> HPC=£2500 py
> MH=£1500
> Litchfields= £1000
> WD=£760


Given that choice, I would go Litchfields without a doubt.
WD and the like will try and wriggle out of any claim, it's how they make a living.
I have more faith in Iain's honesty.

However, have Litchfield actually confirmed they are going to do a warranty and what the cost will be... or are we guessing?


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Given that choice, I would go Litchfields without a doubt.
> WD and the like will try and wriggle out of any claim, it's how they make a living.
> I have more faith in Iain's honesty.
> 
> However, have Litchfield actually confirmed they are going to do a warranty and what the cost will be... or are we guessing?


litchfields and MH are both guesses at the moment


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Given that choice, I would go Litchfields without a doubt.
> WD and the like will try and wriggle out of any claim, it's how they make a living.
> I have more faith in Iain's honesty.
> 
> However, have Litchfield actually confirmed they are going to do a warranty and what the cost will be... or are we guessing?


Iain will be offering a policy and it is in the final stages of being put together, he has NOT released any prices as yet.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys spoke to Ian at Lichfields today and he's told me his warrantys will cover mods carried by them no matter what and the cost for it will be £995 per 12months and it will cover everything except consumables and it will also include breakdown cover so I think that's a fairly good deal


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Hi guys spoke to Ian at Lichfields today and he's told me his warrantys will cover mods carried by them no matter what and the cost for it will be £995 per 12months and it will cover everything except consumables and it will also include breakdown cover so I think that's a fairly good deal


No brainer to me.
Gives owners or purchasers of Litchfield tuned cars security too.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup I agree, it's a must in my opinion to have a good warranty on these buggers because when they go wrong it's time to remortgage or start crying!!!


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

sounds great will be transferable to a new owner within the warranty period for a small charge.?? Wonder how often the car has to be serviced i.e My 09 model ?? and by Litchfield. ?? Will have to give Ian a call ... perfect for me as already have stage 1 and gearbox upgrade. I am sure this will be good for resale values as well to a knowledgeable purchaser


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

ANDYR35 said:


> I thought I read somewhere on the forum that the audio components have a 5 year warranty on them...........Did I read wrong??


No,you read right.. we definately have an extended warranty for the audio components  link..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162924-beep-beep-beeeeep-2.html#post1610814


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

James Deacon has emailed me to say he has all he details to reply and will do so tomorrow. Will post the results when I receive them.

In the meantime WLMG have sent me the generic T&Cs of the Nissan extended warranty. I'll post these tomorrow am. There are no surprises but it's not clear which version the £2.6k premium applies to.

Has anyone received formal confirmation of Litchfield's warranty yet? Any T&Cs?


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14055475/Nissan Care Ext Warr Dealer Policy Summary.pdf

Here is a link to the generic "NISSAN CARE EXTENDED WARRANTY" key facts document. WLMG have indicated to me that this is the policy behind the £2600 pa warranty price for the GT-R. You'll see that there are 2 products described in here;

1) Ultimate cover
2) Premium cover

The only difference I see is that Ultimate seems to cover for any OEM failure, where as Premium only covers you for failures against "against unforeseen failure of an extensive list of mechanical and electrical components". I've asked for confirmation to which product to the £2.6k quote applies.

It's worth looking at the "SIGNIFICANT EXCLUSIONS OR LIMITATIONS" section. Note: The warranty doesn't cover any diagnostic time. 

Cheers


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I would defo go with Litchfields as well, especially as they are the ones who service and tune my car it'll be in there own interest to make sure nothing goes wrong when I do more upgrades :chuckle:

My warranty runs thankfully to 24th December this year I'm sure by time thats running out more details and information will be in place.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Agree with Eandy, my warranty runs till November ish but im sure there weill be more information form litchfield's by then..

seriously a no brainer to have a litchfield's warranty esp as it will cover any upgrades from them too! Serious peace of mind and will not have to worry about them not paying out etc


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

oh and will be interested to hear what the stipulations form litchfield will be with regard to servicing..assuming it has to be done by them, will they allow 12 monthly servicing or make you stick to 6 monthly which is silly if you do low miles..


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure Litchfield's offer sounds the best - but as of yet I've not had an official pricing or T&Cs from Litchfield. I'll give them a ring later to see if these are available yet.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Group buy on Litchfield warranties 

Really need to know what is included. Ive got till June to make up my mind though. Middlehursts maybe an option if they will cover future mods done by themselves


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried phoning Iain today but he was busy with another client. Will try again or Iain - give me a call


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

You'd have to be pretty crackers surely to pay £2600 a year for warranty. Why not put the same amount in a separate bank account then you have a pot to dip into if needed but if you don't you save up a nice little stash. 

Everyone seems to assume that the gearbox will fall out the day after the warranty expires.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give Ian at Lichfields a call he's a nice chap and he will take his time to explain in detail what's covered and extras you get e.g breakdown cover and accident cover


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I enjoyed another perfect night's sleep last night, without a warranty.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> I enjoyed another perfect night's sleep last night, without a warranty.


That's good hope it stays like that but as they say "best to be safe than Sorry" :thumbsup:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

A warranty isn't for everyone. I've been pushing for the info so I can make *my* decision and hopefully make as much info to you guys so you can make *yours* 

I just spoke to Iain @ Litchfield.

Iain has the T&Cs etc out with the lawyers at the mo. The basic warranty is in place, but Iain needs to consider options and wording around track days, launches etc. all of which will have understandable effect on the car. Iain's approach seemed sensible in trying to cover all of these scenarios with common sense, but as ever the wording needs to be clear. There are also a few queries outstanding with Nissan regarding cover for known issues etc. 

Without committing Iain to any of this - the type warranty policy will be:

£995 price point
A 2 hour labour charge to inspect the car (Free if Litchfield do the 36 month service)
Warranty will be transferable to a new owner on sale of the car
Yearly servicing or 10,000 miles interval is acceptable
Breakdown cover included
"Sensible" track use included (detail TBC)

Iain expects the warranty T&Cs to emerge w/c 30th with booklets etc. All of this will be available on the Litchfield website too.

Based on this info it will be a simple choice for me - but I want to see the exclusions etc in black and white first. I think the HPCs will lose a whole bucket of customers.

Nissan should be responding to my original complaint today. 

Cheers.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Excellent Smiffy thanks for the update


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Smifffy. Did he mention anything about mods? If the car was modded with him, I think I heard he would cover the mods and the car. What if the car was modded somewhere else? Would he still be able to do a warranty but only on non-modded parts? Could be that he could do an inspection on the mod fitting etc to cover them even if not done at Litchfields? Lots of SVM 650r and other owners who might be interested in his warranty.

I've still got 11 months so not so much a problem but mine will be SVM'd by the weekend.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, should have mentioned;

Litchfield mods are covered, yes. Not sure about other mods, but Iain did say he'd announce the policy and then welcome feedback and thoughts from the community. Might be an idea to ring him and have a chat whilst the policy is being formed?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds even better than before and it was already a no-brainer for me.

I'd always heard good things of Litchfield from my Impreza days but with numerous Indy Impreza dealers around with good rep never used them. Having experienced Litchfield now with the GT-R as far as I'm concerned they've exceeded my expectations for service, costings and most importantly customer care.

Even when I had a 'just got the GT-R query about someone stupid question' I was treated with respect on the phone even though it was a common sense thing really and given all the time and day to be explained things at idiot proof level for me to understand. 

Well my warranty isn't out till the end of the year but sounds like it's the route I will go along with my Stage 2, 3 and 4 upgrades from them as each service comes.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Sounds even better than before and it was already a no-brainer for me.
> 
> I'd always heard good things of Litchfield from my Impreza days but with numerous Indy Impreza dealers around with good rep never used them. Having experienced Litchfield now with the GT-R as far as I'm concerned they've exceeded my expectations for service, costings and most importantly customer care.
> 
> ...


The litchfield likely future warranty was the main decider for me in going for their Stage 4 over the SVM 650r route, glad i choose that way !


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

"Yearly servicing or 10,000 miles interval is acceptable"

That's the first time I've heard that from anywhere - I thought most of us were going to change to 9000 miles....but now it seems to be 10000

Any advance on 10?

Guy


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

When I spoke to Ian he told me that as long any mods were carried by his company then they would be 100% covered by his warranty so one can take it from that the mods done by other tuners wouldn't I'd imagine because surely he can't guarantee anyone else's work. Just something else, who ever I have spoken to about Lichfields I seem to hear only good feedback and after speaking to Ian myself I get the feeling he's a fair and honest bloke, so I'm gunna give him my kitten and let him turn into a tiger...lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> When I spoke to Ian he told me that as long any mods were carried by his company then they would be 100% covered by his warranty so one can take it from that the mods done by other tuners wouldn't I'd imagine because surely he can't guarantee anyone else's work. Just something else, who ever I have spoken to about Lichfields I seem to hear only good feedback and after speaking to Ian myself I get the feeling he's a fair and honest bloke, so I'm gunna give him My kitten and let him turn into a tiger...lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing received from Nissan yesterday as promised. Have chased James today.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Top work smiffy..yearly/10k servicing sounds promising..glad i chose litchfields..definite peace of mind and a no brainer form me when my warranty expires late in the year


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

smifffy said:


> Nothing received from Nissan yesterday as promised. Have chased James today.


Make sure you copy James Wright and Paul Willcox into each email you send to Deacon...seems to have more of an effect with him!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> The litchfield likely future warranty was the main decider for me in going for their Stage 4 over the SVM 650r route, glad i choose that way !


Didn't even think about it at the time, but I'm very glad I went that route now too. 
I may even keep it! :chuckle:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Response received from James Deacon, NMGB.

-- Snip --

Thank you for enquiry and comments concerning our GT-R model Extended Warranty.



Price Point



I have discussed this with my colleagues in After Sales and it reflects the costs and potential complexity of repairs to the GT-R Model. The oldest vehicles imported by NMGB have only just exited the manufactures warranty period and we therefore have relatively limited information concerning the potential claim structure that we may face with this model. Being insurance backed, a forecast has been taken, however our own experience suggests that if unmodified from the standard specification, the GT-R is a robust vehicle.



Terms and Conditions



The Terms and Conditions with the GT-R Extended Warranty are as contained in our Care Warranty brochure, of which I attach a PDF copy for your reference. If you would like a hard copy, please provide your address and one can be mailed to you.



Timescale



Next week the Directors of WLMG attending a meeting at our Head Office and I will raise the issue of the service received at Slough with them directly. I will also pass your comments concerning the timescale of the warranty launch to the High Performance Team.



Pricing



Prices for the Nissan GT-R extended Warranty are



1 year total mileage 60,000 £2658.00

2 year total mileage 100,000 £6558.00



I am advised that some alternative Warranty Providers may have claim value and frequency limits and all our terms and conditions are contained in the attached version.



Finally, thank you for bringing this topic to our attention, as customer comments are always valued whatever their content.

-- Snip --

I'm considering my response... 

Initial reaction;
- Ignored the last minute pricing issue
- Early NMGB cars may only just be exiting warranty period, however that means that have 3 years of warranty claims data
- If the GT-R is as robust as he feels then why the crazy pricing?
- The service from Slough has been fine - They're been working in the dark as much as anyone else


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Note: The extended warranty document he refers to is here:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14055475/Extended Warranty information.pdf

(It's different to the one from the HPC)


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Even modified it is pretty robust. The fault lies with the bellhousing being the weak point no matter if the car is modified or not, did you bring that to his attention?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

And standard cars have been denied warranty claims when engines have gone bang so he is incorrect nd he knows that car I am referring to


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Summarised*



smifffy said:


> Response received from James Deacon, NMGB.
> 
> We think our cars will break and when they do they are very expensive to fix!


Summarised.......


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If my car was coming up 3 years old now that response would make me do two things.

1. Not buy a warranty from them. Maybe look at an aftermarket one. Save £££.
2. Not visit a Nissan garage anymore, trusted independents only. Save £££.

It's almost like they want owners of three year old cars to cough up a hell of a lot of money or go away.
Disappointing IMO.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> If my car was coming up 3 years old now that response would make me do two things.
> 
> 1. Not buy a warranty from them. Maybe look at an aftermarket one. Save £££.
> 2. Not visit a Nissan garage anymore, trusted independents only. Save £££.
> ...


Or buy a new one


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Or buy a new one


Even when they bid you £30k on an '09 against £72k for a '12?


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

wont set foot in a nissan dealership again until my pcp ends and will sell my car for more with a litchfield warranty or hand back great car crap dealerships sorry its as if there warranty prices are justifying there inflated forecourt prices etc etc


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guy said:


> Even when they bid you £30k on an '09 against £72k for a '12?


Agreed but a few people are doing this


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Agreed but a few people are doing this


Not me Nissan:chairshot


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guy said:


> Even when they bid you £30k on an '09 against £72k for a '12?


Probably cheaper to get shafted on the Nissan warranty. :nervous:

As much as I'd love to have a new one, the cost difference currently is around £30k to trade up from my MY10 to a MY12.
To me that's another house deposit, increased my income, not upgrading a car by two years.

No doubt it is a performance bargain, but £75k is not car money to me. Particularly not for one that does low miles and is made buy a company that squeezes it's customers for every penny it can once you've bought it.

This has been my first Nissan and while it's a great car, I really don't think I could give them all that money knowing the service I'll get afterwards.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I really don't think I could give them all that money knowing the service I'll get afterwards.


+1 for an R35

An R36 though....i could be tempted :runaway:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Guys, I don't know how much further I'll get with this. This is also my first Nissan and I'm very disappointed by NMGB, even if the product itself is fan-bloody-tastic.

My latest response to James below. 

--

Hi James,

Many thanks for taking the time to reply and supplying the warranty information. Unfortunately I dissatisfied with the response.

Your response missed the crux of my complaint, namely the timeliness of Nissan's publishing of the warranty terms and conditions. Although warranties are not a FSA regulated product, I would have expected Nissan to adhere to much higher standards of informing your customers of their choices and having clearly stated policy facts long before this. I can imagine there are customer cars whose original warranties expired before these were issued. Why did this take so long?

Re: Price Point. Your argument seems to be counter intuitive. You state the car is robust therefore prices should be commensurate with a vehicle that doesn't go wrong, however your forecast doesn't substantiate this and GT-R owners are facing the most punitive warranty rates that I'm aware of. I have been informed of least two independent warranty schemes with seemingly identical terms and conditions around the £1k price mark. How is it possible that Nissan's own warranty is 2.5 times the price?

I think you may have misunderstood my point regarding WLMG. Their service has been excellent, however they seemed to be struggling with a lack of clear direction and information from NMGB. I feel it would be unfair to take the WLMG directors to task on a point they had little control over. 

I look forward to your response.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the effort you've put in, much appreciated. I may well write my own letter of complaint, just so you're not a lone voice. Having said that I'm currently debating selling up.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I'd just like to say well done to smifffy for doing the leg work on an issue that is applicable to many GT-R owners who will exit the standard warranty period this year. I'll keep a very close eye on this thread.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

+1 I think most on here appreciate the effort he has put in to get this far, thanks SC.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Was at the dealership in the weekend and spoke to some of the staff about the cost of the warranty. I mentioned its a ridicuclous price when you can get a Porsche warranty for 911 turbo for around 1k. They seemed to have agreed and have already raised the pricing issue with Nissan GB but it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Latest response from James:

Hi andy

Thank you for your response, as I said on Friday, comments are always appreciated. I will discuss your observations as customer with the After Sales team who are responsible for warranties.

Fortunately I have known the directors of WLMG since the business was established in the mid nineties and can discuss a wide range of issues in a positive manner.

My reply:

Thanks James - I look forward to your feedback following your
discussion with the After Sales team.

--

So in short abdicating responsibility for the issue of late arrangement of the warranty and the pricing to the After Sales team. I'll followup next week - I think we deserve an answer to this so will escalate to the MD if we get no-where with this route.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you are doing a sterling job on this.

But I'm not expecting Nissan to be sensible, because I don't believe they care about customers with older cars.
If you didn't care you'd be better selling 10 warranties at £3000 profit than 100 at £200 profit. Which I think is a simple version of their plan.


----------



## donut (Apr 24, 2012)

I need an extended warranty for end of June. Middlehust are quoting £1500 but this includes an optimization. Litchfield are quoting £1000 but need to fully inspect first which is extra unless you get the 36 month service done by them. Middlehurst 36 month is £1000 but Litchfield just under £780. Would be no brainer but just concerned re marketability if need to sell. Have to say that both costs are higher than I paid for main dealer service and warranty for previous C4s 997 !! Any further advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

donut said:


> I need an extended warranty for end of June. Middlehust are quoting £1500 but this includes an optimization. Litchfield are quoting £1000 but need to fully inspect first which is extra unless you get the 36 month service done by them. Middlehurst 36 month is £1000 but Litchfield just under £780. Would be no brainer but just concerned re marketability if need to sell. Have to say that both costs are higher than I paid for main dealer service and warranty for previous C4s 997 !! Any further advice would be appreciated.


I would (and do) go with Litchfields. Top class customer service :thumbsup:

As for resale it shouldn't affect residules too much. 

Some would say that an enthusiast looking for a well maintained car would prefer a Litchfield service history due to the fact that they do things properly with care and attention. 

Some would say that people prefer a full HPC histroy. 

To be honest though if you switch to an independent all the money you save on servicing will be more than any affect of residual value. The only problem is though once you get to Litchfields you may find that you come out with more than a service....it's all to easy to get bitten by the modding bug!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

At these prices used cars with a Nissan Extended warranty will be very much the exception in my opinion, I'd expect most people will either go Litchfield or just go without warranty. Given that I doubt it'll affect used values much.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup, stick a grand a year under the mattress. That'll pay for most jobs that need doing.

I'm happy for no warranty and I'll keep the car a few years so we'll see if I end up eating my words or enjoying the fact that I saved thousands of pounds.

Yearly servicing for me to. Well chuffed.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Chris1049 said:


> Yup, stick a grand a year under the mattress. That'll pay for most jobs that need doing.
> 
> I'm happy for no warranty and I'll keep the car a few years so we'll see if I end up eating my words or enjoying the fact that I saved thousands of pounds.
> 
> Yearly servicing for me to. Well chuffed.


I'm not sure £1000 each year under you bed would help if your gearbox gave up or the audio head unit packed in (quoted £7000 by NHPC to replace). I get what your saying but would you do the same with your £800/year for your car insurance (if it wasn't compulsary) if it helped you out with the odd scrape or broken window to pinch your laptop. Get your car nicked and you will be glad you took it out. 

I think it also depends on how long you keep your cars. I know that selling a car with a warranty is lot easier and indeed, may add value, to the car you are selling. I think the GTRs parts costs are quite well known so many people looking to buy one will look for one with a warranty and will pay that little bit extra. I've had my fair share of M3's in the past and so knew the E46 market quite well back then. Having the extended warranty on a 3.5 year old car would of added the cost of the warranty onto the price of your car. If you were selling cars often, it was free in a sense.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

as5606 said:


> I'm not sure £1000 each year under you bed would help if your gearbox gave up or the audio head unit packed in (quoted £7000 by NHPC to replace). I get what your saying but would you do the same with your £800/year for your car insurance (if it wasn't compulsary) if it helped you out with the odd scrape or broken window to pinch your laptop. Get your car nicked and you will be glad you took it out.
> 
> I think it also depends on how long you keep your cars. I know that selling a car with a warranty is lot easier and indeed, may add value, to the car you are selling. I think the GTRs parts costs are quite well known so many people looking to buy one will look for one with a warranty and will pay that little bit extra. I've had my fair share of M3's in the past and so knew the E46 market quite well back then. Having the extended warranty on a 3.5 year old car would of added the cost of the warranty onto the price of your car. If you were selling cars often, it was free in a sense.


Indeed. It's all a gamble, right? But what 2600 quid per year warranty tells you is that Nissan don't like the odds much. And that completely stinks.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Or they felt it was at a price point to make a good profit and GTR owners would accept it.


----------



## donut (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. 

You will never believe this - saw Gary at Middlehursts Monday to check brakes as I was getting some judder through the stearing. Could just be build up on disks as I do not use the car that often. Today no audio !!!!! Rang Middlehurts they say sounds as though head unit has gone. Luckily still in warranty for 2 months. Need to check which extended warranties would have covered similar issue.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I'm not sure £1000 each year under you bed would help if your gearbox gave up or the audio head unit packed in (quoted £7000 by NHPC to replace). I get what your saying but would you do the same with your £800/year for your car insurance (if it wasn't compulsary) if it helped you out with the odd scrape or broken window to pinch your laptop. Get your car nicked and you will be glad you took it out.
> 
> I think it also depends on how long you keep your cars. I know that selling a car with a warranty is lot easier and indeed, may add value, to the car you are selling. I think the GTRs parts costs are quite well known so many people looking to buy one will look for one with a warranty and will pay that little bit extra. I've had my fair share of M3's in the past and so knew the E46 market quite well back then. Having the extended warranty on a 3.5 year old car would of added the cost of the warranty onto the price of your car. If you were selling cars often, it was free in a sense.


Yeah you do make some good points there. Maybe its down to the miles you do or how hard the car is being driven. I know people keep saying how much a gearbox costs but a well maintained carefully driven low miled car should be fine really, if my gearbox was a duffer I think it would have failed before it hit 3 years. There will be the odd one go of course. Its a risk I'm personally going to take but I understand others may not want to. Perhaps if it was £400-ish I'd do it but £1k plus a year seems a lot of my hard earnt money.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

donut said:


> Today no audio !!!!! Rang Middlehurts they say sounds as though head unit has gone. Luckily still in warranty for 2 months. Need to check which extended warranties would have covered similar issue.


Someone mentioned recently on here that audio components had 5 year warranty on them. No spoken with MH to confirm myself though


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Knew id read it somewhere about audio 5 yr warranty

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162924-beep-beep-beeeeep-2.html#post1610814


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The next couple of years will be interesting, there's going to be a mixture of feedback from owners IMO.

- some won't bother with an extended warranty and will enjoy an issue free couple of years
- some won't bother with warranty and will have the odd minor issue
- some won't bother with warranty and will have gearbox or engine failure costing say £7-8K to repair (a rebuild for example)

The mix of the above will determine the uptake on extended warranties over the coming years. Right now, no one knows if they are good value or not.

Anders


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it does also depend on how much use and mileage one is doing,
Im really stuck dont know what the hell to do, i do 3k a year no track, no sideways ,no launch, i treat mine with great care as it is my pride and joy, does that mean there's less chance of anything going wrong? and i will never sell it its for keeps.
And as for servicing does it really need a service every 6 months after only approx 1-2k


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

john beesla said:


> I think it does also depend on how much use and mileage one is doing,
> Im really stuck dont know what the hell to do, i do 3k a year no track, no sideways ,no launch, i treat mine with great care as it is my pride and joy, does that mean there's less chance of anything going wrong? and i will never sell it its for keeps.
> And as for servicing does it really need a service every 6 months after only approx 1-2k


Your similar to me with usage. Realistically no it doesn't need new oil if it's only done 3k miles this is why I'm actually glad the warranty ends this year. Whenever people mention possible issues it's always £10k gearbox's. Are they really that likely to fail?

I'll take my chances. If my car costs me a few hundred here and there then so be it. I'm personally not comfortable with paying £1000/£1500 just for piece of mind. 

I have a focus rs just coming out of warranty. Bought it new, not had a spanner on it. Lots of guys on the rs forums are discussing this subject too. I guess if your doing 20000 miles a year then your far more likely to have failures so it may be an option to consider. 

I'm impressed with the build quality of the GTR so I'm thinking it'll be just fine.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I also thought along the same lines as both above posts but at my 18 month serivce I needed a new bellhousing, 6.5k miles, never tracked, never launched, always warmed up and cooled down etc; nothing noted at 12 month service and 2k miles ago but yet Nobles replaced it under warranty. So my point is even if you treat the car with mechanical sympathy there is no set conditions that the bellhousing fails under and is a major area of concern for any r35 owner (or potential) imho until Nissan provide confidence that they will fit the updated part when required in or out of warranty as the original obviously has a design/manufacturing flaw. That's a 3k job if paying allegedly so not just a couple of hundred


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris1049 said:


> Your similar to me with usage. Realistically no it doesn't need new oil if it's only done 3k miles this is why I'm actually glad the warranty ends this year. Whenever people mention possible issues it's always £10k gearbox's. Are they really that likely to fail?
> 
> I'll take my chances. If my car costs me a few hundred here and there then so be it. I'm personally not comfortable with paying £1000/£1500 just for piece of mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> I also thought along the same lines as both above posts but at my 18 month serivce I needed a new bellhousing, 6.5k miles, never tracked, never launched, always warmed up and cooled down etc; nothing noted at 12 month service and 2k miles ago but yet Nobles replaced it under warranty. So my point is even if you treat the car with mechanical sympathy there is no set conditions that the bellhousing fails under and is a major area of concern for any r35 owner (or potential) imho until Nissan provide confidence that they will fit the updated part when required in or out of warranty as the original obviously has a design/manufacturing flaw. That's a 3k job if paying allegedly so not just a couple of hundred


My concern also but after speaking with Litchfields, Iain reckons about £700 to fix if out of warranty and done by them.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Thats a bit more reasonable but the downside is there is only one litchfields and it's not that close to some of us.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

maxxwaxx said:


> My concern also but after speaking with Litchfields, Iain reckons about £700 to fix if out of warranty and done by them.


This is the point. The "scare prices" people quote for gearbox replacements, bellhousings etc are the full NHPC prices. If your car is out of warranty, why use one?

For nearly every type of gearbox failure (and there haven't been nearly as many as some fear), Litchfields can fix it for £1500 or thereabouts; no need to replace the 'box!

And so they're a bit far? Either find another specialist closer or get your car transported down to him, it will still be much cheaper than paying £2600 a year or NHPC repair costs.

BTW, the craziest thing about the warranty prices is the fact 2 years costs MORE than twice 1 year! Are they saying you won't be able to renew your warranty if you only take out 1 year?

Whatever, it's a rip-off.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> Thats a bit more reasonable but the downside is there is only one litchfields and it's not that close to some of us.....


Yep your right there im in scotland!!!
But its not going to stop me!!!!:smokin:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm continuing to pursue a response from Nissan.

--

Hi James,

Did you get chance to discuss these issues with the After Sales team? I'd be grateful for their response.

Best...


----------



## donut (Apr 24, 2012)

I now have to wording of the warranty provided by Middlehurst if anyone is interested. Not sure how to upload onto this site.


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

has anybody taken up Nissan's extended warranty then?


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Nabster said:


> has anybody taken up Nissan's extended warranty then?


Oxford dealer told me they'd had a few takers. I told them it was insane money. I have a sheet of paper at home with all the extended warranties available for all Nissan models. The GTR is 10 times the cost - indeed one warranty option will set you back 10k, can't remember the miles/years it covers. A 10k warranty on a car worth, at best, mid 30s now? They have taken leave of their senses, as has anyone buying it.


----------



## N8AVV (Jul 21, 2014)

Any one got my12 under extended warranty got quate from warranty wise they said 2k mine is 62 reg and due in for warranty in sept


----------

